# New girl from London



## kaneda (Nov 12, 2006)

Well I'm new so thought I should say hello!  

I'm 22 from London, still getting used to wearing mu (used to only wear e/s and mascara) but sure I'll be able to get loads of great tips from this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Di x x


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya, I am from London aswell, I live in Camden town, you?


----------



## kaneda (Nov 12, 2006)

Tooting.  Opposite end of London!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 12, 2006)

welcome to specktra! have fun here!


----------



## n_c (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome, hon!  Thanks for joining!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome! I grew up in St John's Wood


----------



## juli (Nov 12, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 13, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## madkitty (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome from an ex-Londoner!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to specktra


----------



## KirstyTL (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello to a fellow Brit. Wooo!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 14, 2006)

*Hello there!! So glad you could join us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

